
A new connection with the lost art of phone conversation - tintinnabula
https://www.nybooks.com/daily/2020/04/15/a-new-connection-with-the-lost-art-of-phone-conversation/
======
localareaman
As a 62 yr old, it saddens me to think that young people don't experience the
pleasure of a good phone conversation. Protip: If you want to end the
conversation just announce it as in "ok, it's been nice talking to you, but I
need to get off the phone." That never fails to work for me with no hard
feelings.

------
generalpass
Robocallers killed it more than anything. I and most people I know just don't
even look at the phone when it "rings", then respond to voicemails with text
messages.

------
kombucha111
I just hate any phone calls period.

